# Rally II Wheel Codes



## Craig.69Conv. (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi folks. I'm new to the forum. Just now spending time on my 69 GTO convertible again. I'm researching my Rally II wheels and they have Wheel code M4 8 8 @ 6 JT. From what I read this means they were manufactured on August 6th, 1968. I understand that M1 was Made in the USA and M5 was made in Canada. My question is WHERE was M4 made? And was JT correct for my car with front disc brakes? Does anyone have a solid source for this original information? Thanks.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Craig.69Conv. said:


> Hi folks. I'm new to the forum. Just now spending time on my 69 GTO convertible again. I'm researching my Rally II wheels and they have Wheel code M4 8 8 @ 6 JT. From what I read this means they were manufactured on August 6th, 1968. I understand that M1 was Made in the USA and M5 was made in Canada. My question is WHERE was M4 made? And was JT correct for my car with front disc brakes? Does anyone have a solid source for this original information? Thanks.


I can't help with the M code. 
But according to the Eric White identification guide 
(GTOAA Pontiac GTO/GT37 Illustrated Identification Guide)


'69 rally IIs were JC for Disc brakes

JT's are listed for '70. 

If the build date on the car is late enough, I don't think it impossible for the next model year parts for something like the wheels to start being used when they show up at the plant.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome !!
you MUST post a car picture so we know your not a robot !!

just kidding .... sounds like we are working on similar 69's


JA 67 68 69 disc late 68 and 69's are dated 67 68 JA had a larger and std size font
JC 67 69 drum front dating similar
JA will fit factory disc and drum up front 

JT are later and I think 1/4" diff offset.... my books are in the shop

your date is august '8' , 8 '8' , 74 '4' .... fairly sure

Scott


----------



## Craig.69Conv. (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks for the help guys. 

integrity6987: I tried to buy the Eric White Restoration Guide but they are out them. I am hoping to pick one up at the GTOAA in Lawrenceburg. I'm having her judged for the first time so I'm excited to learn a lot! I have had her since I was 16 in 1977 but there are still things that I'm not sure about because the car was not new and it had already been treated rough. I have never modified the car much but I think I bought the wheels in 1977 separately and they are not the originals. My car was a very high optioned car shipped 11-22-1968 with front disc brakes so it sounds like these JT code wheels where not the the right date. They fit fine but sounds like it must have had a dated set of JA wheels. 

BLK69JUDGE: Sorry about not posting a picture. Honestly I can't figure out how to do it for my ID! All my photos are too large or won't transfer from my iphone. I dropped 3 below but not sure if they will transfer. I'll find someone younger to help me! 
I can confirm that my wheel manufacturing code is M4. (Not M1 and not M5). Nobody so far seems to know where these were made. I don't want to break the tires off to see what's on the inside right now but I may have to do that at some point. The year below the M4 is not clear as only the top half of the number was stamped into all 4 wheels. I thought it was an 8 but according to what you guys are indicating it must be the top half of a 9 or more likely a 0. Then the wheels read 8 @ 6 JT for Aug. 6th. Thanks for the information!

Craig


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

Nice car!!


----------



## Sojercol (Nov 15, 2016)

What years were the Rallye 2 wheels offered? Did they change in appearance? Here is a NOS 72 Rallye 2 spare tire assembly.


----------

